# Soap noodles



## idreamaboutsoap (Mar 4, 2014)

HELP! I bought an entire home business worth of essential, fragrance and carrier oils and various other soaping supplies. They're all great EXCEPT the 30 lbs of soap noodles. I battled them for hours last night and followed every tip I could find for melting them down. Any ideas or should I just pitch them??


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 4, 2014)

How did you try and melt them? I would put one pound of noodles and 1/2 cup water in a slow cooker and cook until they are soft/melted down. Add color and scent then stuff into a mold.
They won't melt like a melt and pour base but you can get them to the consistency of mashed potatoes. Check youtube for videos on rebatching since thats essentially what you will be doing.


----------



## idreamaboutsoap (Mar 5, 2014)

The recipes I tried said to crush them then heat them in the oven with milk and not to use a slow cooker but that didn't work so there's not much to lose by trying the slow cooker! I hate to waste them by just not using them at all. Thanks I will try that.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 5, 2014)

I second using the slow cooker.  You are right you have nothing to lose at this point.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 5, 2014)

The double boiler IMHO is too much time consuming and keeps you consumed vs. Slow cooker you can get other things done while the stuff is melting and it melts evenly.

Good luck! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## idreamaboutsoap (Mar 5, 2014)

After the oven I did try the microwave and burned the soap AND the bowl lol. Then I tried a double boiler and stood over it forever with no progress. So I'm definitely going for it on the slow cooker this weekend! I will let y'all know what happens and include photos. Thanks so much for all of the input!! )


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 5, 2014)

Another idea might be to add some liquid and let the noodles absorb that at room temp for awhile. Might get some moisture deeper into the noodle so it melts a bit easier. But I've not worked with noodles, so take this idea for what it's worth.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 11, 2014)

Do you have an ingredients listing for these soap noodles? Are they fresh noodles [soft, maybe even a little wet] or are they dry and crumbly?


----------

